

The fallacy of chasing startup ideas - jevanish
http://jasonevanish.com/2012/10/03/the-fallacy-of-chasing-startup-ideas/

======
jevanish
Have any of you ever found a viable, profitable startup idea by just analyzing
markets or have all of them come from passion and experience?

